# does anyone have pics of the new Goyard st louis claire tote?



## anmldr1

just wondering if anyone has pics of the 5 different colors this comes in?  I would like to order one...but the boutique won't send pics...thank you!


----------



## sbelle

I was wondering about this too.  I have only seen the St Louis Claire Voie in yellow and blue on Goyard’s IG account.   

I am also wondering how It is different from the Anjou.  Has anyone here seen it irl?


----------



## Longchamp

I think they're computer generated images but Bagaholic boy has nice write up about the tote.
http://bagaholicboy.com/2018/05/goyard-saint-louis-claire-voie-tote/






IMAGE: @ADMGNG FOR BAGAHOLICBOY

This summer, Goyard is giving its icon a huge makeover by adding tiny coloured triangles within the label’s signature _Goyardine_ to give it that ‘see-through’ illusion. Which is also what ‘_claire voie’_ in the name of the bag means, literally translated as letting light through. So how does it let light through, you ask. Well, the chevron bit of the monogram, which usually comes in black, has been painted with the same colour as the lining, which makes it seem like it’s either cut out, or see-through. Get it?






IMAGE: @ADMGNG FOR BAGAHOLICBOY

A fully reversible tote, the _Saint Louis Claire Voie_ is essentially a canvas on canvas offering that’s offered in 5 vibrant colours that comprise _Blue_, _Green_, _Orange_ and _Yellow_ along with the one in _Red_ that’s shown above. This is also a truly limited release, which also means once these bags are gone, they will be gone forever.

The good news? The _Saint Louis Claire Voie _is currently available at Goyard Singapore and comes in 2 sizes. The _PM_ measures 48 cm by 28 cm while the_ GM_ is at 58 cm by 33 cm. Priced at* SGD2340* and *SGD2660* respectively, you might want to head down stat before they are truly all sold out.


----------



## Longchamp

I hear that it's more flexible and has less structure like a St. Louis than the Anjou.
Same bag as St. Louis but has the peek through illusion of the inside color


----------



## umichmm

I just bought a blue GM while in Paris - it’s very much like the St Louis. Pics attached [emoji5]


----------



## tiffaniyang

umichmm said:


> I just bought a blue GM while in Paris - it’s very much like the St Louis. Pics attached [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065088
> View attachment 4065090



May I ask how much is your GM Clarie Voie bag? and how much is the PM in euro?


----------



## choco30

umichmm said:


> I just bought a blue GM while in Paris - it’s very much like the St Louis. Pics attached [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065088
> View attachment 4065090



omg this blue is so pretty.... did they have a lot of this in stock at the paris store? I am going there next weekend!


----------



## Stregahorn

tiffaniyang said:


> May I ask how much is your GM Clarie Voie bag? and how much is the PM in euro?


Yes, please let us know the price.


----------



## anmldr1

Thank you so much!  It’s so beautiful!!!  Much easier to see how nice it is in a real photo instead of the insta pics


----------



## umichmm

Hi all - the price for the GM was 1230 I believe, I can check later (I’m out and about in Paris and it’s all packaged up for customs.) I didn’t ask about the PM price as I prefer the GM size. I believe the wonderful SA I spoke to said it was 100€ more than the reg St Louis in colors (non classic.) 

I loved the blue. There was at least one more blue PM out - I MAY have taken the last GM (if she was correct on inventory and it’s possible there’s another hiding.)


----------



## umichmm

I did not go in expecting to buy anything and this bag immediately caught my eye. I saw all of the colors but the blue sang to me.


----------



## oohshinythings

just picked up a red GM and am totally in love


----------



## Fussycat55

May I ask.is this size is exact same as the original St Louis GM and PM? and the texture also?

anyone know the exact price?
thanks a lot


----------



## oohshinythings

Fussycat55 said:


> May I ask.is this size is exact same as the original St Louis GM and PM? and the texture also?
> 
> anyone know the exact price?
> thanks a lot


Yes exactly same size as original Saint Louis. Shape wise it feels slightly stiffer than the original as the inside is double coated (colour applied on the original interior canvas). Outside texture feels the same as original. Can't remember exact price of PM which is $18XX and GM is $2070 in the US. SA said they're selling quick in the US as well as each store only got a very small number of each colour.


----------



## anmldr1

umichmm said:


> I just bought a blue GM while in Paris - it’s very much like the St Louis. Pics attached [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065088
> View attachment 4065090



Your bag is beautiful!  I just ordered the blue as well!  It was a tough color to find. Can’t believe how fast these bags are selling out!! Thank you so much for posting the pics!


----------



## andi

I picked up the Green PM today!!
I thought it was subtle and I had no green Goyard yet. 
Really great bag. It’s a little stiffer then original St Louis.


----------



## anmldr1

andi said:


> I picked up the Green PM today!!
> I thought it was subtle and I had no green Goyard yet.
> Really great bag. It’s a little stiffer then original St Louis.


do you mind posting a pic? I would love to see pics of the green!


----------



## dsolorio

umichmm said:


> I just bought a blue GM while in Paris - it’s very much like the St Louis. Pics attached [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065088
> View attachment 4065090



Would love to see a modeling pic. Could you please post one. Still deciding and I know I have to make a quick decision.


----------



## andi

anmldr1 said:


> do you mind posting a pic? I would love to see pics of the green!


I will!


----------



## kkreme

I took a shot of the colours available at my home store


----------



## Stregahorn

Anyone been to Paris lately?  Will be there early July and am hoping to snag one.  Trying to get a feel for their inventory.


----------



## DDCHA

Stregahorn said:


> Anyone been to Paris lately?  Will be there early July and am hoping to snag one.  Trying to get a feel for their inventory.



Does anyone have a pic of a PM being modeled? Thx!


----------



## DDCHA

Never mind! Just bought the last Red GM in the US!


----------



## Stregahorn

Was in the Chicago store today and they just their last one.  Sigh.  I intend to buy one in Paris, but I'm afraid they'll be out.  Sigh.


----------



## umichmm

Stregahorn said:


> Was in the Chicago store today and they just their last one.  Sigh.  I intend to buy one in Paris, but I'm afraid they'll be out.  Sigh.



I was in there today and they said they had some left in store... I don’t know about Paris but it might be worth calling and having one on hand in the US before you go, just in case?


----------



## Stregahorn

umichmm said:


> I was in there today and they said they had some left in store... I don’t know about Paris but it might be worth calling and having one on hand in the US before you go, just in case?



I'm already in Italy.  Amalfi Coast.  Maybe I'll email Paris and see if they can hold one for me.


----------



## xiaoxiao

Stregahorn said:


> I'm already in Italy.  Amalfi Coast.  Maybe I'll email Paris and see if they can hold one for me.




Do you know if they wld ship within EU?


----------



## totamchi

I just bought a yellow gm at the nm on Michigan ave in Chicago 1 hour ago. The salesperson said it was their last one


----------



## Layn

I must be the only who does not like it. i hounded my SA for the green one and when it came, I just could not buy it. I ended up leaving the store with Monte Carlo


----------



## DDCHA

Layn said:


> I must be the only who does not like it. i hounded my SA for the green one and when it came, I just could not buy it. I ended up leaving the store with Monte Carlo



‍♀️ well, you saved some money! Wish I felt the same! [emoji24]


----------



## alizhan

Layn said:


> I must be the only who does not like it. i hounded my SA for the green one and when it came, I just could not buy it. I ended up leaving the store with Monte Carlo



Second here.  When i first saw the green and yellow in Goyard Singapore, the first thing that came to my mind are "jungle" and "pineapple" (not in a nice way)!


----------



## space12

Does anyone know if these come in both PM and GM? and what is USD retail?


----------



## DDCHA

PM and GM. GM costs $2070


----------



## space12

do you know how much pm is?


DDCHA said:


> PM and GM. GM costs $2070


----------



## DDCHA

space12 said:


> do you know how much pm is?


Sorry I do not otherwise I would have included!


----------



## Stregahorn

So, when I stopped by Paris on Saturday, both 233 and 352 were out.  Further the Goyard at Printempsnwas also out.  So I bought other things.


----------



## sundreamer

I was at the store in Seoul last week and they still had a yellow pm and red gm. I left with the yellow, it was so striking IMO. Can't remember the price in won but it was about $1600 USD.


----------



## foodie75

Hi everyone,
I am looking for a St. Louis claire voie tote in blue GM.  Does anyone know where I can find one to purchase?


----------



## c18027

foodie75 said:


> Hi everyone,
> I am looking for a St. Louis claire voie tote in blue GM.  Does anyone know where I can find one to purchase?



You can call any boutique in the US to check availability.  They can check inventory nationwide and facilitate a purchase if the item is available.


----------



## foodie75

Yes, I did, they said it is sold out.  I'm hoping to find one on the second hand market.


----------



## AtiaOfTheJulii

foodie75 said:


> Yes, I did, they said it is sold out.  I'm hoping to find one on the second hand market.



I just bought one from fashionphile - they have had a few pop up over the last month. Unfortunately it was well over retail . I called all stores in the US and France and it seems like all styles/colors are sold out now ...


----------



## sundreamer

I just sold my yellow pm to fashionphile... It was too beautiful for me to use!


----------



## jessiebug

I am considering a 2019 claire voie, for those that purchased last  year how are the handles and canvas holding up?  I've seen so many issues with handles and the St. Louis, wondering if this is a good buy.


----------



## alizhan

jessiebug said:


> I am considering a 2019 claire voie, for those that purchased last  year how are the handles and canvas holding up?  I've seen so many issues with handles and the St. Louis, wondering if this is a good buy.



Claire voie is thicker in material because of the innner paint. Its handles are the same as St Louis. 


The 2019 version is out - and they introduce turquoise and pink!


----------



## jessiebug

alizhan said:


> Claire voie is thicker in material because of the innner paint. Its handles are the same as St Louis.
> 
> 
> The 2019 version is out - and they introduce turquoise and pink!


Thanks for the info! I've been on the list for a year and was just contacted yesterday with pics from my SA. Was totally shocked that he saved my info since I was only in once last year to inquire about the claire voie.  I'm going today to look and possibly purchase.


----------



## choco30

I saw the pink one in HK going for $14000 however they require you to engrave it.. which takes 4 weeks. I would have grabbed it if they would ship it back to Canada


----------



## Kmazz39

alizhan said:


> Claire voie is thicker in material because of the innner paint. Its handles are the same as St Louis.
> 
> 
> The 2019 version is out - and they introduce turquoise and pink!


Oh pink! Was this at a Goyard US boutique by chance?


----------



## anmldr1

alizhan said:


> Claire voie is thicker in material because of the innner paint. Its handles are the same as St Louis.
> 
> 
> The 2019 version is out - and they introduce turquoise and pink!


was this in the us??  I just called goyard nyc and they said they haven't received anything?


----------



## c18027

anmldr1 said:


> was this in the us??  I just called goyard nyc and they said they haven't received anything?


Both the turquoise and the pink Claire-Voie are being offered in the US.  They are typically offered first to VIP clients with any remaining stock being offered next to the general public.


----------



## Kmazz39

anmldr1 said:


> was this in the us??  I just called goyard nyc and they said they haven't received anything?


It launches May 1st according to my SA in Miami.


----------



## T1na611

Kmazz39 said:


> It launches May 1st according to my SA in Miami.


I'm in love with these special edition colors. I got a pink Claire-Voie last month and I'm wondering what other colors will be available and when. Since the original launch was the summer of 2018, I'm wondering if there will be another launch this summer. Or is Goyard only offering the pink this year?


----------



## jessiebug

T1na611 said:


> I'm in love with these special edition colors. I got a pink Claire-Voie last month and I'm wondering what other colors will be available and when. Since the original launch was the summer of 2018, I'm wondering if there will be another launch this summer. Or is Goyard only offering the pink this year?


The 2019 Claire Voie colors in my boutique are rose and turquoise.


----------



## anmldr1

Kmazz39 said:


> It launches May 1st according to my SA in Miami.



Great. Thank you so much!  The person I spoke to in nyc said she didn’t know anything about it


----------



## anmldr1

The turquoise looks so similar to the blue from last year that I have


----------



## Kmazz39

anmldr1 said:


> Great. Thank you so much!  The person I spoke to in nyc said she didn’t know anything about it


My Bergdorf’s SA in NYC hadn’t heard anything about it either. I’m wondering if they are exclusive to the freestanding boutiques.


----------



## anmldr1

Kmazz39 said:


> My Bergdorf’s SA in NYC hadn’t heard anything about it either. I’m wondering if they are exclusive to the freestanding boutiques.



I think the 2018 version was exclusive to goyard boutiques


----------



## alizhan

anmldr1 said:


> The turquoise looks so similar to the blue from last year that I have


that's exactly what i thought when i saw it........


----------



## cathi

jessiebug said:


> The 2019 Claire Voie colors in my boutique are rose and turquoise.


This pink is amazing!!!!


----------



## decorox

jessiebug said:


> The 2019 Claire Voie colors in my boutique are rose and turquoise.


Which color did you decide on? I can’t decide!


----------



## jessiebug

decorox said:


> Which color did you decide on? I can’t decide!



I decided on the turquoise GM because I had really wanted the blue last year. Last year's blue was deeper but the turquoise is close.  It's really gorgeousl!  The rose is also beautiful and I'm not usually a pink person.


----------



## decorox

jessiebug said:


> I decided on the turquoise GM because I had really wanted the blue last year. Last year's blue was deeper but the turquoise is close.  It's really gorgeousl!  The rose is also beautiful and I'm not usually a pink person.


I have been torn about these 2 colors! I am not a PINK person either, but for some reason that PINK has a neutral look to it, that might work better for me. On the other hand TURQUOISE has a certain pop to it, almost like a summer-ready “poolside turquoise”, it's definitely has a fun contrast against the Black. How are you styling it? Thanks for posting the pics. I’ve had a plain Black/Black PM on my list, yet I feel compelled to get Claire Voie instead before they run out of stock again, like they did last year! #goyardproblemslol


----------



## jessiebug

decorox said:


> I have been torn about these 2 colors! I am not a PINK person either, but for some reason that PINK has a neutral look to it, that might work better for me. On the other hand TURQUOISE has a certain pop to it, almost like a summer-ready “poolside turquoise”, it's definitely has a fun contrast against the Black. How are you styling it? Thanks for posting the pics. I’ve had a plain Black/Black PM on my list, yet I feel compelled to get Claire Voie instead before they run out of stock again, like they did last year! #goyardproblemslol



 Yes; I agree the rose pink is very neutral. Part of me is tempted to get it in a PM.  When I went to the boutique I was also interested in the Artois. I’m glad I decided on this LE piece. I’m going to Paris in the summer so perhaps I will get something there and take advantage of the savings. 

As for styling, my trench coat goes with it perfectly (found a stock swatch image which is attached). It’s very nice with black of course and several solid colors. Looks nice with jeans as well. I think it’s a lovely spring/summer bag. Wore it  yesterday and received many compliments. I think you can go wrong with either!


----------



## anmldr1

Comparison of turquoise and last year’s blue


----------



## decorox

jessiebug said:


> Yes; I agree the rose pink is very neutral. Part of me is tempted to get it in a PM.  When I went to the boutique I was also interested in the Artois. I’m glad I decided on this LE piece. I’m going to Paris in the summer so perhaps I will get something there and take advantage of the savings.
> 
> As for styling, my trench coat goes with it perfectly (found a stock swatch image which is attached). It’s very nice with black of course and several solid colors. Looks nice with jeans as well. I think it’s a lovely spring/summer bag. Wore it  yesterday and received many compliments. I think you can go wrong with either!



well, that is one GORGEOUS trench coat! Claire Voie in Turquoise slays beautifully. Tres tres chic! I love how vibrant the colors are. Definitely pack this for your trip to Paris!  

I still go back and forth on these color options, lol.

For tote bags, I have the black/tan PM, plus a Neverfull with that vibrant magenta pink Pivoine interior. This Goyard Pink in Voie adds a more "macaron" pink, plus i have a few pink SLG's that match -- could i possibly be a Pink gal after all? Goyard chose to do a more neutral pink, which would transition nicely through many seasons.  

On the other hand, this Goyard Turquoise, especially against the Black pattern, would be a new color to my collection, adding a fresh Blue that I'm not sure how to work with... yet. It's a dynamic color against that classic black pattern. Because I wear a lot of neutrals, this Turquoise would punch it all up a notch, especially for spring/summer, here in Southern California!

I could use BOTH, but I can only pick one!


----------



## earthygirl

decorox said:


> well, that is one GORGEOUS trench coat! Claire Voie in Turquoise slays beautifully. Tres tres chic! I love how vibrant the colors are. Definitely pack this for your trip to Paris!
> 
> I still go back and forth on these color options, lol.
> 
> For tote bags, I have the black/tan PM, plus a Neverfull with that vibrant magenta pink Pivoine interior. This Goyard Pink in Voie adds a more "macaron" pink, plus i have a few pink SLG's that match -- could i possibly be a Pink gal after all? Goyard chose to do a more neutral pink, which would transition nicely through many seasons.
> 
> On the other hand, this Goyard Turquoise, especially against the Black pattern, would be a new color to my collection, adding a fresh Blue that I'm not sure how to work with... yet. It's a dynamic color against that classic black pattern. Because I wear a lot of neutrals, this Turquoise would punch it all up a notch, especially for spring/summer, here in Southern California!
> 
> I could use BOTH, but I can only pick one!


I would go with the pink..seems more neutral and it’s very pretty against the black chevron. I think you could use it year round.


----------



## Kmazz39

decorox said:


> well, that is one GORGEOUS trench coat! Claire Voie in Turquoise slays beautifully. Tres tres chic! I love how vibrant the colors are. Definitely pack this for your trip to Paris!
> 
> I still go back and forth on these color options, lol.
> 
> For tote bags, I have the black/tan PM, plus a Neverfull with that vibrant magenta pink Pivoine interior. This Goyard Pink in Voie adds a more "macaron" pink, plus i have a few pink SLG's that match -- could i possibly be a Pink gal after all? Goyard chose to do a more neutral pink, which would transition nicely through many seasons.
> 
> On the other hand, this Goyard Turquoise, especially against the Black pattern, would be a new color to my collection, adding a fresh Blue that I'm not sure how to work with... yet. It's a dynamic color against that classic black pattern. Because I wear a lot of neutrals, this Turquoise would punch it all up a notch, especially for spring/summer, here in Southern California!
> 
> I could use BOTH, but I can only pick one!


I love the pink! Thinking of adding one for myself! How are the handles on the PM? I have a St. Louis in the GM and I can wear comfortably. Some have said the handles on the PM aren't as long.


----------



## calista

jessiebug said:


> The 2019 Claire Voie colors in my boutique are rose and turquoise.


Hi! How much is this in US and Paris? Thanks


----------



## jessiebug

calista said:


> Hi! How much is this in US and Paris? Thanks


I only know US price. $1750 for PM, $1985 for GM


----------



## calista

jessiebug said:


> I only know US price. $1750 for PM, $1985 for GM


Thank you for the quick reply!


----------



## PurseOD

decorox said:


> well, that is one GORGEOUS trench coat! Claire Voie in Turquoise slays beautifully. Tres tres chic! I love how vibrant the colors are. Definitely pack this for your trip to Paris!
> 
> I still go back and forth on these color options, lol.
> 
> For tote bags, I have the black/tan PM, plus a Neverfull with that vibrant magenta pink Pivoine interior. This Goyard Pink in Voie adds a more "macaron" pink, plus i have a few pink SLG's that match -- could i possibly be a Pink gal after all? Goyard chose to do a more neutral pink, which would transition nicely through many seasons.
> 
> On the other hand, this Goyard Turquoise, especially against the Black pattern, would be a new color to my collection, adding a fresh Blue that I'm not sure how to work with... yet. It's a dynamic color against that classic black pattern. Because I wear a lot of neutrals, this Turquoise would punch it all up a notch, especially for spring/summer, here in Southern California!
> 
> I could use BOTH, but I can only pick one!


So pretty! Do you know if the boutique in Beverly Hills (I assume since you mentioned Southern California) still has these in stock?


----------



## decorox

PurseOD said:


> So pretty! Do you know if the boutique in Beverly Hills (I assume since you mentioned Southern California) still has these in stock?


Yes, my closest boutique is the one on Rodeo in Beverly Hills. I asked my SA for you - and she said she will have more next week.


----------



## decorox

Kmazz39 said:


> I love the pink! Thinking of adding one for myself! How are the handles on the PM? I have a St. Louis in the GM and I can wear comfortably. Some have said the handles on the PM aren't as long.


I don’t have the GM to compare, but the Claire Voie PM is exactly the same dimensions as my classic St. Louis PM. What’s different is the exterior color combo, plus the interior color appears to be painted on, so it has a stiffer texture. I think this gives the canvas a little more structure. Brand new, the bag and handles actually stand up — unlike my older PM. But I wonder if this will all become softer / smoochier over time. HTH.


----------



## PurseOD

decorox said:


> Yes, my closest boutique is the one on Rodeo in Beverly Hills. I asked my SA for you - and she said she will have more next week.


Oh yay thank you! I haven’t bought from that boutique, the last time I bought was when they had one in the Neimans. Can I have your SA’s contact info? Do you know if I can reserve one?


----------



## Kmazz39

decorox said:


> I don’t have the GM to compare, but the Claire Voie PM is exactly the same dimensions as my classic St. Louis PM. What’s different is the exterior color combo, plus the interior color appears to be painted on, so it has a stiffer texture. I think this gives the canvas a little more structure. Brand new, the bag and handles actually stand up — unlike my older PM. But I wonder if this will all become softer / smoochier over time. HTH.


Thank you!


----------



## doni

anmldr1 said:


> View attachment 4435158
> 
> Comparison of turquoise and last year’s blue


Beautiful bags. Is the blue no longer available?


----------



## PurseOD

doni said:


> Beautiful bags. Is the blue no longer available?


I was at the boutique on Monday and I only saw the new pink and turquoise. Also the Goyard newsletter that was sent to my email only showed those colors as well. I didn’t inquire about last years 5 colors though, but I think they only have the pink and turquoise this year.

Also here’s a photo of my new St Louis Claire Voie PM in powder pink! Special thanks to tpf member Decorox for her SA’s info!


----------



## cathi

PurseOD said:


> I was at the boutique on Monday and I only saw the new pink and turquoise. Also the Goyard newsletter that was sent to my email only showed those colors as well. I didn’t inquire about last years 5 colors though, but I think they only have the pink and turquoise this year.
> 
> Also here’s a photo of my new St Louis Claire Voie PM in powder pink! Special thanks to tpf member Decorox for her SA’s info!





PurseOD said:


> I was at the boutique on Monday and I only saw the new pink and turquoise. Also the Goyard newsletter that was sent to my email only showed those colors as well. I didn’t inquire about last years 5 colors though, but I think they only have the pink and turquoise this year.
> 
> Also here’s a photo of my new St Louis Claire Voie PM in powder pink! Special thanks to tpf member Decorox for her SA’s info!


Gorgeous
May I ask the price pls ?


----------



## PurseOD

cathi said:


> Gorgeous
> May I ask the price pls ?


The PM is $1750 and GM is $1985 in the US.


----------



## doni

PurseOD said:


> I was at the boutique on Monday and I only saw the new pink and turquoise. Also the Goyard newsletter that was sent to my email only showed those colors as well. I didn’t inquire about last years 5 colors though, but I think they only have the pink and turquoise this year.
> 
> Also here’s a photo of my new St Louis Claire Voie PM in powder pink! Special thanks to tpf member Decorox for her SA’s info!


Thanks! Your pink is beautiful.


----------



## 1Macan

I picked up the turquoise pm at the boutique a couple of days ago and I originally wanted a different color until the SA showed me this beauty. Then she mentioned they only made 20 pieces of turquoise in the PM size, 10 in Paris and 10 sent to NY. My question is, for those that got their bags is it really this limited and hard to find?


----------



## PurseOD

1Macan said:


> I picked up the turquoise pm at the boutique a couple of days ago and I originally wanted a different color until the SA showed me this beauty. Then she mentioned they only made 20 pieces of turquoise in the PM size, 10 in Paris and 10 sent to NY. My question is, for those that got their bags is it really this limited and hard to find?


I don’t think they are that limited. My SA (in LA) told me she had 8 more when I purchased mine last week. It was her second shipment of the bags. I think the boutiques only received 10 at a time.


----------



## 1Macan

PurseOD said:


> I don’t think they are that limited. My SA (in LA) told me she had 8 more when I purchased mine last week. It was her second shipment of the bags. I think the boutiques only received 10 at a time.



Thanks so much! I’m new to Goyard and this is helpful. I was sold once I found the canvas is not too slouchy and not too structured. The SA in NY kept repeating it’s very limited in the entire world and made it seem like I won the lottery


----------



## anmldr1

1Macan said:


> I picked up the turquoise pm at the boutique a couple of days ago and I originally wanted a different color until the SA showed me this beauty. Then she mentioned they only made 20 pieces of turquoise in the PM size, 10 in Paris and 10 sent to NY. My question is, for those that got their bags is it really this limited and hard to find?


I don't think this is true either as I purchased my turquoise from the goyard boutique in nm in chicago....


----------



## PurseOD

1Macan said:


> Thanks so much! I’m new to Goyard and this is helpful. I was sold once I found the canvas is not too slouchy and not too structured. The SA in NY kept repeating it’s very limited in the entire world and made it seem like I won the lottery


Well they are limited edition, so it is a bag that is harder to acquire and they will only produce a certain number. So you are definitely lucky to have stopped in when they had them!


----------



## 1Macan

PurseOD said:


> Well they are limited edition, so it is a bag that is harder to acquire and they will only produce a certain number. So you are definitely lucky to have stopped in when they had them!



Ooh even better! I’m happy I was able to get one. You ladies are the best source of validated information. I appreciate all your help


----------



## 1Macan

anmldr1 said:


> I don't think this is true either as I purchased my turquoise from the goyard boutique in nm in chicago....



Great information! I tried calling other stores to ask but couldn’t get through. Thanks for your help


----------



## paula3boys

PurseOD said:


> I was at the boutique on Monday and I only saw the new pink and turquoise. Also the Goyard newsletter that was sent to my email only showed those colors as well. I didn’t inquire about last years 5 colors though, but I think they only have the pink and turquoise this year.
> 
> Also here’s a photo of my new St Louis Claire Voie PM in powder pink! Special thanks to tpf member Decorox for her SA’s info!


I tried to get this, but was told only can do in person purchase, no phone order


----------



## PurseOD

paula3boys said:


> I tried to get this, but was told only can do in person purchase, no phone order


Really? Have you purchased from Goyard before? I know they’re really picky about the first order, but usually it’s just that they want a bank transfer and not credit card order. Maybe because it’s a special edition bag?


----------



## paula3boys

PurseOD said:


> Really? Have you purchased from Goyard before? I know they’re really picky about the first order, but usually it’s just that they want a bank transfer and not credit card order. Maybe because it’s a special edition bag?


Sorry, yes they said because it is this Claire Voie in pink is limited edition so must be purchased in person.


----------



## PurseOD

paula3boys said:


> Sorry, yes they said because it is this Claire Voie in pink is limited edition so must be purchased in person.


Aww I’m sorry, I had no idea. Oddly my SA didn’t say that to me. She told me after I had an account (my first purchase was at a Goyard in Neimans) she could mail me anything I wanted. Did you try calling a different store?


----------



## Kmazz39

paula3boys said:


> I tried to get this, but was told only can do in person purchase, no phone order


I just sent you a message...


----------



## Jujubear98

Kmazz39 said:


> I just sent you a message...


Hi,
Just saw this post and thought of reviving my account. Would you mind sharing you Goyard SA? I would like to purchase the pink tote in PM but live hundred of miles away from the nearest store. Thanks in advance.


----------



## dkli14

Do anyone know if Bergdorf has pink Claire Voie available? Thanks in advance.


----------



## cathi

Just returned from Goyard SF where I was able to order the pink as all they had in stock was the turquoise
as beautiful as it was I had my heart set on the pink and so now I wait!!!
Gorgeous bag in person


----------



## BittyMonkey

I wish they did that turquoise in something other than the St. Louis. I love it but don't want the tote.


----------



## PurseOD

BittyMonkey said:


> I wish they did that turquoise in something other than the St. Louis. I love it but don't want the tote.


The newsletter had 3 other items with the turquoise, but looks like all are tote style bags.


----------



## BittyMonkey

Thanks for that. I think the Aligre looks interesting but not enough to jump on it at the moment.


----------



## 8ubble6umpink

cathi said:


> Just returned from Goyard SF where I was able to order the pink as all they had in stock was the turquoise
> as beautiful as it was I had my heart set on the pink and so now I wait!!!
> Gorgeous bag in person


I sent a message through the website for them to get back with me since I am also interested in placing an order since there is no Goyard stores within 8 hour from here.
How much did you end up paying if you don't mind me asking? and what is the time frame they told you for arrival?
I read sso many bad reviews on the SF and NY stores I was hesitant. Any info will help. TIA.


----------



## cathi

8ubble6umpink said:


> I sent a message through the website for them to get back with me since I am also interested in placing an order since there is no Goyard stores within 8 hour from here.
> How much did you end up paying if you don't mind me asking? and what is the time frame they told you for arrival?
> I read sso many bad reviews on the SF and NY stores I was hesitant. Any info will help. TIA.


The SA's at the SF boutique were amazing, I had called them a few days prior and did not get a return call unfortunately but I live about an hour away so went into the boutique in person
I purchased the GM and I paid 2195.92 total including 25 shipping
They are going to locate one from another boutique and have it sent to me hopefully within the next 10 days or so
Giles was my SA so if you call and leave a message use his name 
I have to say this bag is currently on Fashiophile in the pm size for 3600 yikes!!!!!
Best of luck hope this helps they said these bags have been selling like crazy!


----------



## Miri221

I’m usually an LV fan but I’ve been researching Goyard lately. I went into NM yesterday with full intentions of trying on the Artois pm vs mm. I ruled out the St. Louis because I hate open totes. Then I saw the turquoise Claire Voie. I CAN NOT stop thinking about it. Called NM to put one aside this morning, picking it up tonight  
The Artois can always wait, I don’t want to miss out on limited edition.


----------



## Miri221

My new love


----------



## cathi

Miri221 said:


> My new love


Congrats gorgeous bag!!!
I received mine in pink yesterday from Goyard SF and love it!!!


----------



## Cecelia.Huang

I just got my pink one last week. Love the color! But I feel the bag and the handle are more stiffer than the original saint Louis tote. Anyone feels the same way? For me, the original handle is more comfortable.


----------



## munkeebag81

ugh!  I’ve called almost all the stores on the east coast and only the NY flagship store has the Pink PM and they were not willing to do a phone order- even with a bank wire.  
If anyone is willing to share their contact info.  I would greatly appreciate it!  Thanks!


----------



## Kmazz39

munkeebag81 said:


> ugh!  I’ve called almost all the stores on the east coast and only the NY flagship store has the Pink PM and they were not willing to do a phone order- even with a bank wire.
> If anyone is willing to share their contact info.  I would greatly appreciate it!  Thanks!


I sent you a message


----------



## courtneymitchell

I’m also interested in the pink GM size. Never purchased directly from Goyard and I live in NC with no stores in close proximity. What suggestions do you guys have with attempting to place a phone order?


----------



## jessiebug

Miri221 said:


> I’m usually an LV fan but I’ve been researching Goyard lately. I went into NM yesterday with full intentions of trying on the Artois pm vs mm. I ruled out the St. Louis because I hate open totes. Then I saw the turquoise Claire Voie. I CAN NOT stop thinking about it. Called NM to put one aside this morning, picking it up tonight
> The Artois can always wait, I don’t want to miss out on limited edition.


Congrats on your bag!  That is what I decided as well, went with the LE and so glad I did.  Picked up the Artois last month is Paris and they told me they were all sold out of Claire Voie and that it was a successful collection for them.


----------



## WordLife2You

I'm late to the game here. Trying to surprise my girlfriend with the Turquoise Blue. Does anyone have any connects to an SA or any leads on where I might still be able to get one without the markup I'm seeing by resellers?

I'm located here in the states if it helps.

Thanks so much everyone


----------



## yellowrose718

WordLife2You said:


> I'm late to the game here. Trying to surprise my girlfriend with the Turquoise Blue. Does anyone have any connects to an SA or any leads on where I might still be able to get one without the markup I'm seeing by resellers?
> 
> I'm located here in the states if it helps.
> 
> Thanks so much everyone


Aww that's sweet! You can order by phone by calling the goyard store in NY, LA, SF, MI & Chicago and they'll be happy to ship it to you within the 50 states. You won't even be charged of tax if you don't live in one of these states NY/CA/FL/IL.

Here's the NY info if you want. 212-813-0005


----------



## WordLife2You

yellowrose718 said:


> Aww that's sweet! You can order by phone by calling the goyard store in NY, LA, SF, MI & Chicago and they'll be happy to ship it to you within the 50 states. You won't even be charged of tax if you don't live in one of these states NY/CA/FL/IL.
> 
> Here's the NY info if you want. 212-813-0005



Thank you. I don't think I called NY yet. But I called SF, Neiman Chicago, LA and Mia and they don't have any. If they're saying that, is it really too late and I'm outta luck?


----------



## yellowrose718

WordLife2You said:


> Thank you. I don't think I called NY yet. But I called SF, Neiman Chicago, LA and Mia and they don't have any. If they're saying that, is it really too late and I'm outta luck?


Try calling the NY store, if you’re in luck they might have it. I can’t say as for the the claire voie, as I didn’t ask for it when I was in the store this week, but if you ran out of luck you can always order it and shipped to you straight from paris.


----------



## zaechunggg

jessiebug said:


> The 2019 Claire Voie colors in my boutique are rose and turquoise.


what sizes are they?


----------



## thatgirlinnewyork

umichmm said:


> I just bought a blue GM while in Paris - it’s very much like the St Louis. Pics attached [emoji5]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 4065088
> View attachment 4065090


Killer blue!!


----------



## c18027

zaechunggg said:


> what sizes are they?


PM and GM


----------



## zaechunggg

c18027 said:


> PM and GM


is the pink one still fit sell and what size is that one


----------



## c18027

zaechunggg said:


> is the pink one still fit sell and what size is that one


The pink was offered in both PM and GM. However, that was back in 2019 and they sold out. You won’t be able to find any pink Claire Voie at a Goyard comptoir, but you may be able to find one second-hand. Good luck!


----------



## veronicajaye

do you know the price of the purple Claire voie in pm and GM? 


c18027 said:


> The pink was offered in both PM and GM. However, that was back in 2019 and they sold out. You won’t be able to find any pink Claire Voie at a Goyard comptoir, but you may be able to find one second-hand. Good luck!


----------



## c18027

veronicajaye said:


> do you know the price of the purple Claire voie in pm and GM?


USD prices were $1745 for the PM and $1980 for the GM. However, there was a price increase on January 22nd so the prices may now be slightly higher.


----------



## Seay

decorox said:


> well, that is one GORGEOUS trench coat! Claire Voie in Turquoise slays beautifully. Tres tres chic! I love how vibrant the colors are. Definitely pack this for your trip to Paris!
> 
> I still go back and forth on these color options, lol.
> 
> For tote bags, I have the black/tan PM, plus a Neverfull with that vibrant magenta pink Pivoine interior. This Goyard Pink in Voie adds a more "macaron" pink, plus i have a few pink SLG's that match -- could i possibly be a Pink gal after all? Goyard chose to do a more neutral pink, which would transition nicely through many seasons.
> 
> On the other hand, this Goyard Turquoise, especially against the Black pattern, would be a new color to my collection, adding a fresh Blue that I'm not sure how to work with... yet. It's a dynamic color against that classic black pattern. Because I wear a lot of neutrals, this Turquoise would punch it all up a notch, especially for spring/summer, here in Southern California!
> 
> I could use BOTH, but I can only pick one!



Are these both pm size? They look great!


----------



## Peppr

yellowrose718 said:


> Try calling the NY store, if you’re in luck they might have it. I can’t say as for the the claire voie, as I didn’t ask for it when I was in the store this week, but if you ran out of luck you can always order it and shipped to you straight from paris.


I went to goyard NY and they had GM size -2 bags but no PM. This was like 2 weeks back


----------



## decorox

Seay said:


> Are these both pm size? They look great!


Yes both PM


----------

